# Die Große Ironhorse Sunday Sammlung



## Ivery (24. Februar 2010)

Bitte nur Ironhorse Sundays posten:






































































































Bitte die Sammlung fortführen


----------



## FR-Jonny (25. Februar 2010)

Da war aber jemand fleißig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (26. Februar 2010)

meins


----------



## Crak (27. Februar 2010)

sehr schade ums sunday


----------



## slayerrider (28. Februar 2010)

haha, wie gemein, aber der Sattel ist furchtbar


----------



## fatcrobat (2. März 2010)

den sattel sieht ma eh nich beim fahrn und das hab ich heute gemacht und das bike ist wie im lätzen jah der knaller


----------



## cubebiker (2. März 2010)

Meine Verflossene:


----------



## Joe Paluza (9. März 2010)

Meins:


----------



## bobtailoner (10. März 2010)

past


----------



## fabs8 (17. März 2010)




----------



## FelixDH (22. März 2010)

meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börnd (22. März 2010)

Hamma!


----------



## FR-Jonny (5. April 2010)

definitiv


----------



## taff äs häll (7. April 2010)

Darf das hier rein? 





Greez

Phil


----------



## Soulbrother (25. April 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## Bikaßo (28. Mai 2010)

Echt schade, als Freerider mit Singlecrown aufgebaut is es mein traumrad... gibts keine firma die die übernehmen?


----------



## Kayodic (28. Mai 2010)

Naja dann stell ich mal meine beiden Schätzchen auch hier rein 









Das Elite befindet sich leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz, fährt jetzt ein Kumpel  ! Aber Ersatz wurd auch schon gefunden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikaßo (29. Mai 2010)

Weißt du so ca wieviel Das untere IH komplett und nur Rahmen wiegt?


----------



## Kayodic (29. Mai 2010)

Sorry, kann ich dir net sagen! Wie gesagt hab ich das Elite nicht mehr und der jetztige Aufbau entspricht auch nicht mehr dem auf dem Bild!
Aber das Gewicht vom Rahmen lässt sich bestimmt raus finden


----------



## fabs8 (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## fatcrobat (16. Juli 2010)

schicke rosa kiste


----------



## fabs8 (5. August 2010)




----------



## fabs8 (12. August 2010)




----------



## MoNu (13. August 2010)




----------



## agrohardtail (14. August 2010)

niiiiiiiice Chromat?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (21. September 2010)

Mein ex ex ex Rad


----------



## fabs8 (19. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann mer auch Bilder von fast fertigen Sunday posten oder soll mer lieber warten bis es fertig ist ??


----------



## der freed (20. Oktober 2010)

tu es


----------



## brumbrum (30. Oktober 2010)

Na denn fast fertig


----------



## brumbrum (5. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt ist fertig









Teileliste:
Rahmen: Ironhorse Sunday WC
Gabel: FOX40 RC2 2009
Dämpfer: Rock Shox VIVID 5.1
Laufräder: Reverse 934 WC
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 165mm
Pedale: Atomlap Aircorp
Kettenführung: Straitline Silent Guide
Lenker: Nuke Proof Warehead Flat
Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz
Griffe: Reverse Lock on mit Donut
Sattel: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Trigger: SRAM X9
Kassette: SRAM PG970
Kettenblatt: E13 36T
Kette: KMC X10.93 10-fach
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9


----------



## CannondaleFlash (16. Juli 2011)

Wie schwer ist denn so ein Ironhorse Sunday?


----------



## fabs8 (27. Juli 2011)

AUA!




nicht meins...


----------



## SVK1899 (27. Juli 2011)

hölle........... das tut weh........... !





hier noch mal meins, auch wenn der rahmen nur noch an der wand hängt, war aber ein geniales teil !


----------



## Pantalaimon (5. August 2011)




----------



## misfits79 (24. August 2011)

hab noch einen neuen 09er WC frame abgestaubt und was gebaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pantalaimon (24. August 2011)

Nice


----------



## pAre (14. November 2011)

so pack ich hier meins auch mal rein. mit decals diesmal.


----------



## Stoegl (14. November 2011)

Hui, schicke Sundays hier auf der Seite! Außer das zweiteilige natürlich 
Ich muss auch mal wieder ein Foto machen, wenns wieder komplett ist.


----------



## PitDaBull (22. November 2012)

Ja ich denke wenn die letzten Teile jetzt heute und morgen eintrudeln, werd ich meins wohl auch mal ablichten und hier rein setzen. Ist ja schon was anderes wie das olle P2 Dirt Bike.


----------



## Rush9k (24. März 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1277108?in=set


----------



## harbourmastah (26. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (27. März 2013)

.


----------



## SlowTV (16. Mai 2013)




----------



## Mürre (24. Mai 2013)

Abschiedsfoto


----------



## AddiP (28. Mai 2013)

Noch mit der originalen Wippe


----------



## moRReSSey (19. Juni 2013)

Hat irgendwer noch Ersatzteil Nr. 17 und 18? (Main pivot hex bolts for front side of DW-Link)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/1024

hier sind die dinger leider ausverkauft


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (19. Juni 2013)




----------



## joji2501 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hey ich suche einen Sunday wc rahmen 08oder 09 in m/L in original-lackierung. Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Danke


----------



## LostLyrics (9. Oktober 2017)

Wie fährt sich das Sunday mit Singlecrown? Möchte meins mit gerne mal mit einer Totem probieren. Finde nur irgendwie keinen durchgehend 1.5er Steuersatz .

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------

